# Rolex News!



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

www.singular.blogg.se


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Wow 12800 ft, 3900 meters


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

Beautiful







If only they weren't so expensive. Ho hum


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Impressive and all that..........but for style I'd prefer this any day of the week


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

"Original Gas Escape Valve"... is that a removeable sticker on the crystal or engraved somewhere. I can't quite make it out. I've seen books with less writing.

I'm very impressed with the depth rating. Less so with the more muscular case. I might change my mind with time though. I just don't think it's as pretty as the old SD.

Doesn't matter what I think though. Even if I could afford one the waiting list will be miles long









Edit: Griff, I do like yours. Class.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

mjolnir said:


> "Original Gas Escape Valve"... is that a removeable sticker on the crystal or engraved somewhere. I can't quite make it out. I've seen books with less writing.
> 
> I'm very impressed with the depth rating. Less so with the more muscular case. I might change my mind with time though. I just don't think it's as pretty as the old SD.
> 
> ...


It appears to be engraved on the chapter ring from other pictures I've seen. TBH I'm not sure I like it, certainly not as much as the present SD. If I do decide to get one with my ciggie money it'll not have "original gas escape valve" written on it









Rich


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I wonder if they will keep both SD's the current model and the SD - Deep Sea


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

I prefer the current SD, looks wise that reminds me of certain Seiko's, & whilst I think Seiko's are cool, I like a Rolex to look like a Rolex 

Dave


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

IMHO it's crud. All that lettering round dial ruins it.

I'll stick to getting an old one.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Dial/hands a great improvement, but not the rest, especially that chapter ring!


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

I think the chapter ring is cool!

anybody else agree with me?










Andy


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Griff said:


> Impressive and all that..........but for style I'd prefer this any day of the week


I`m with you on that Griff, some day I`ll get one


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

As an 'old' Z series owner, I'll start with my "Then again I would say that wouldn't I" and next will try to justify it.

There is only one thing that widened my eyes in a positive way, that is the incredible depth rating. That really is a wow.

It would be easier for me to just say I don't like anything else.

The destruction of the timeless oyster case shape

The dumbed down chapter ring which says 'Rapper' rather than 'Instrument'.

The ballooned hands and markers that scream 'Seiko'


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Errr? I'm not sure there's much of a market for a watch that will go that deep? [







]









When's the Alpha version out?


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

rev said:


> I think the chapter ring is cool!
> 
> anybody else agree with me?
> 
> ...


Just you then


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

...I don't understand 3900M?! Why would a watch need to have such a rating? Is it because they can?

It looks good to me but agree with everyone re all that text - too much information.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

rev said:


> I think the chapter ring is cool!
> 
> anybody else agree with me?
> 
> ...


yep...i reckon its cool too


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Still unsure of the branding ring on the SD, I know Rolex are incorparating this onto all the models when upgrading them, but the SD is different and it's not needed IMO


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

mrteatime said:


> rev said:
> 
> 
> > I think the chapter ring is cool!
> ...












You two are just plain weird 

Cheers

Gary


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Here's another picture .... I am not sure now







3900m is impressive though!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I suppose I need to have a good look before I took the plunge on one of these, I'm still not to sure on the chapter ring but I'm glad they haven't polished the centre links on the bracelet like they have with the new GMT


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Agent orange said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > rev said:
> ...


You`ve only just noticed?


----------



## justin tt1 (Feb 15, 2008)

I have a new grail !!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Diameter is 42mm and the case back is Ti









They have also announced new Submariners with ceramic bezels, they look like the new GMT with a different dial/bezel.

Also a 40mm day/date


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Agent orange said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


we're crazy bonkers madddddddddd we are....crazy


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

In a word or two,not sure need to see it in the metal but at the mo like the size but that wording is well just crass.IMO Rolex have taken the iconic dive watch and turned it into an upmarket Swatch.









Martin


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mart broad said:


> In a word or two,not sure need to see it in the metal but at the mo like the size but that wording is well just crass.IMO Rolex have taken the iconic dive watch and turned it into an upmarket Swatch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Martin there are some "live" photos on TZ and WUS but I agree would need to see it in the metal. I really dont like the writing on the chapter ring









Have you seen the new Subs? Again some pictures on TZ .... there is a blue one which looks hideous!!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Griff said:


> Impressive and all that..........but for style I'd prefer this any day of the week


That's what the word handsome was created for.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Fixed it










I like it better like this. I'd still rather have the previous version though.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Well lots to like and some bits to dislike I guess.

Case looks great. Ti back is a nice addition. wonder what it says? if anything....

Maxi dial and hands are a welcome addition as is ceramic bezel and larger case. The Oyster case has changed shape over the years and this is just another itteration I guess. im ok with it.

I dont like the black writing on the chaperring - its not needed. The dial writing I can handle...

I assume the ring lock system is either so you can remove and clean under the bezel, or its a locking mechanism for the bezel. If its a lock then I cant see anything mechanical so assume its a push to turn in the same way IWC had on the 3536, but with chnages to the patent I guess - that would be nice, not not innovative.

Of course it will have the new bracelet / clasp which is a superb and much needed upgrade.

I would think these will be Â£3500+ when they come out but you wont ba able to get one for a while... say 24mths until you see them in shop windows, perhaps longer in the UK/Eu.

I will get one, of that im sure, but I doubt it will be for 3 years. Im not paying over the odds for one....









The new Sub line and the larger Datejust are both also very welcome in my watchbox.... Can you hear me Rolex? Id love to Road Test these for you....


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

The more I look at the pictures of this watch the more I know I prefer vintage Rolex. I'm sure the increased case size / dial are improvements, but I just can't ignore the chapter ring. I think the engraving is totally un-necessary.









Rich


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

mjolnir said:


> Fixed it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now all of a sudden the watch is starting to appeal to me









Martin


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Absolutely..

That looks great


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The Press Kit has been posted on the Rolex web page

http://www.rolex.com/baselworld-2008-press...-deepsea-en.pdf

and a link for the new Day-Date

http://www.rolex.com/baselworld-2008-press...-date-ii-en.pdf

Nothing for the new blue Sub .... maybe it was an April fool







.... it is in on the updated web page .... it's a gold watch the blue doesn't look too bad with gold I dont think it would work with steel though









http://www.rolex.com/en/index.jsp#/en/xml/...ubmariner/index


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I really like the new Day Date ..... 41mm!!









Only in gold and platinum at present, steel to follow some time I guess.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

JoT said:


> I really like the new Day Date ..... 41mm!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Id love the platinum one of these... heavy and great looking. Finally a Datejust I want!!!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

That is nice, and I've been looking for a dress watch to go with all these divers


----------



## MilSub (May 9, 2006)

I <really> want to like the new SD - but I feel that Rolex are moving away from the classic timeless design that has made the "old" SD so desirable (IMHO) .. I suppose you can't blame Rolex for wanting to expand into new buyer "profiles" though, that's progress I guess 

Am so glad that I managed to get one of my grails recently - a 1990 SD complete with all the bits, fresh from a full overhaul at Bexley in January (and drilled lugs JoT







)

Haven't been able to take it off since I got it - and that says a lot to me ..

Tony


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

ingly awful. I dislike the new chapter rings on the Rolex range, but the

chapter ring on the seadweller is a travesty.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

mart broad said:


> mjolnir said:
> 
> 
> > Fixed it
> ...


Snap it's a shame it will never be manufactured


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

I like it, but I would prefer a plain chapter ring.


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

Awful.

Can't see anything that's good. Sure a mega deep dive rating is technically impressive but really - so what?

The dial writing (amount) and the chapter text (crass, tacky, cheap, useless, bling, tasteless, nasty, devil-like) really take the biscuit.

It seems that as each year goes by Rolex seem to make their products even less attractive than before. I'd still like one just to say 'yes I have a Rolex' and would probably stick it in a box in drawer 'til I die.

Sorry, oh great Swiss manufacturer with huge waiting lists that are certainly not engineered by yourselves in order to increase the cachet associated with the brand, but it's going to get to the point pretty soon when we may as well all buy a few Alphas instead.

Probably end up a load happier too.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The web site is fully updated with more views, and the dimensions .... 43mm!!

I like it except for the writing on the ring









http://www.rolex.com/en/collection/the-new...r-deepsea/index


----------



## ETCHY (Aug 3, 2004)

Oddly enough after studying it on the web-site, it's starting to grow on me


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

You can't tell me it's better than this.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Classic.

Want one


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Couldn't agree more Russ, glad I got mine when I did


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

andythebrave said:


> Awful.
> 
> Can't see anything that's good. Sure a mega deep dive rating is technically impressive but really - so what?
> 
> ...


I completely agree - when pictures were first posted there was a faint hope that the engraving was only some sort of overlay - it is becoming evident that it isn't and that has made up my mind for me - I hate it









If Rolex would be prepared to fit a plain chapter ring it would be so much better IMHO


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Guys do yourself a favour and download the "Features Guide" (its about 40Mb) there is a link to it on this page

http://www.rolex.com/en/collection/the-new...ications/view-1

Then tell me the watch is crap









I have my grail


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Lets face it, lots of slagging off going on, but none of us know whats its really like do we?









I would love to see it in person, I bet its awsome!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

JoT said:


> I have my grail


John fancy doing a pass around


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Slagging off is a bit strong. I have detailed bits I like and don't like and come up with a preference. If someone sees this as a grail then fair enough, it's all about taste. I have an opinion, surely this is a place to make them known. It doesn't mean I'm right or wrong nor does it mean I have changed my opinion of Rolex as a brand. Design taste is very much a personal thing.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Interesting discussion. Asked my watchmaker to give me his own personal impressions, he is touring Rolex next week along with a few of his coworkers, they are going for the upcoming shows.

My own personal impression of the watch is yes its nice although looking a bit blocky. It seems the divers category has become saturated, we now see manufacturers racing to make theirs go deeper, about the only direction left in the development of divers, everything else has been done and they are looking all alike, only direction left to secure new business through marketing is make them deeper now.


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

JoT said:


> Guys do yourself a favour and download the "Features Guide" (its about 40Mb) there is a link to it on this page
> 
> http://www.rolex.com/en/collection/the-new...ications/view-1
> 
> ...


I don't think many people are being critical of the technical qualities of the watch - they are impressive by anyone's standards.

It is the aesthetics that concern me, and principally the chapter ring (rehaut) - at the end of the day it is the way it looks that will decide it for many people, over and above the specification.


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Stanford said:


> the technical qualities... are impressive by anyone's standards.


That's pretty much it isn't it. Surely nobody could fail to be impressed with a watch as capable as this. It has gone far beyond the requirements of diving. I'm glad that a company like Rolex strives to push the boundaries like this and show that they can still improve upon what is already a fine watch.

It''s the aesthetic side of the Sea Dweller that i'm less impressed with. The whole Rolex Divers theme was of an understated elegance, A watch that looked good in any situation. Tool watch-dress watch. The amount of text shown on and around the dial is far more overstated than usual when it doesn't need to be. I get that it's an impressive watch without it shouting it at me all the time.

That said, I'm certainly not Rolex's main audience with this one and I guarrantee that they won't be complaining of low sales figures. They won't make enough of them, demand will be high and there will be waiting lists.

It does have a kind of rugged manliness. Why did they have to write all over it?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

The Sea-Dweller has always been a professional watch if you want understated elegance then there is always the Submariner!


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

JoT said:


> The Sea-Dweller has always been a professional watch if you want understated elegance then there is always the Submariner!


Not for me there isn't... i'm skint


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

JoT... me too.... wow, those specs are impressive, and the updates are excellent.... 43mm...domed xtal... new clever bracelet...blue long lasting lume... ceramic bezel... maxi dial + hands... Ok I dont like the wring on the rehaut, but... thats one thing... I now am thinking maybe I *need* one...


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

JonW said:


> JoT... me too.... wow, those specs are impressive, and the updates are excellent.... 43mm...domed xtal... new clever bracelet...blue long lasting lume... ceramic bezel... maxi dial + hands... Ok I dont like the wring on the rehaut, but... thats one thing... I now am thinking maybe I *need* one...


I agree Jon ..... if I order one this month I will just about have managed to save enough to buy it when it arrives in four years time









Apparently the "rehaut" is what they are calling the ringlock system it supports the crystal and is anchored to the back of the case .... it will stop the watch collapsing when you are diving at 3900 metres how cool is that









I want one !!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Was posted elsewhere but the UK price is Â£4.8k


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Jot, when you order, secure it with full payment today... if it takes 4 years to arrive you'll be quids in... Rolex generally increase prices at 10% pa these days... so youd be saving money better than your bank rate by paying today 

Â£4.8k.... sounds about the same as the US price of $9500, so makes sense... Bear in mind that they will sell for >RRP for the first 12mths at least....


----------

